# I really liked this video.



## SapunovDmitry (May 20, 2008)

I was searching for some blast furnace and copper refining videos and found this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKC9v3polYY&feature=related

Looks like there will always be experimentators.
This video made me laugh a lot.
I am sure that his parents are proud of him.


----------



## daveerf (May 20, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the link to that video. I don't think I laughed so hard in a long time. Unintended comedy at it's finest. hahahahaha

Dave


----------



## SapunovDmitry (May 21, 2008)

Yeah,it's really nice video.


----------



## Andrew W (May 21, 2008)

I don't think he was expecting that loud pop at the end :lol: haha


----------



## SapunovDmitry (May 21, 2008)

I think his parents are right about showing him science from the time he started school. Not all kids have such an opportunity. Great job.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 21, 2008)

Great video. Glad he wasn't using sulfuric.


----------



## Noxx (May 21, 2008)

Yea, I suppose he wasn't expecting that loud pop


----------



## Gotrek (May 21, 2008)

I swear that is lazersteve as a child! Sounds just like him in his videos.


----------



## Noxx (May 21, 2008)

Ahha  You're right.


----------



## lazersteve (May 21, 2008)

Gortek,

If it was me I would have blown off my eyebrows when the Hydrogen gas ignited!!! :lol: 

Plus he's not wearing blue gloves! :lol: 

Too funny.

I think the kid did a great job, even if his dad was coaching him. :wink: 


Steve


----------



## Anonymous (May 22, 2008)

Outstanding video, been a long time since I laughed that hard.


----------



## daveerf (May 23, 2008)

I enjoyed the constant spills. He spilled the baking soda, spilled the water numerous times, knocked over the jars etc.

Title should have been "Accident Waiting to Happen" lmao

I just hope his coordination improves with the use of strong acids in the future


----------



## blueduck (May 23, 2008)

that brings back memories of different types.....

mostly of being in 4-H as a kid and giving those demonstrations to others.... or watching other kids do the same thing..... 

then it brought back the memory of doing that experiment in grade 5 so many moons ago only our collection camber was merely a test tube and it popped rather than banged..... 

then i was thinking that i should get back on to rebuilding the unit that was hooked up in the pickup a few years ago that got left on over the weeekend.... and boiled all over itself..... it did improve mileage and i just plain need to clea up the shop and get things done one at ta time and get on down the road.... and back on track...... 

I smiled but did not laugh at it, the kid did well, and one day he will do great things maybe not in science but........

no he aint no relative of mine..... he is to polished!!!!

William


----------



## SapunovDmitry (May 23, 2008)

You know, i am really glad about this kid, cause i didn't have such an opportunity to make a hydrogen cell at the time i was 8 or 9 and show it to the world(It was a hard time for all of us, and nobody did anything in Russia in 92-93). And now kids have a chance to show their best sides. And that's great because looks like life becomes better. I don't think it looks pollished either. It's kind of a great video about how parents love their child and they are really proud of him. Of course it is funny a bit......well.....  a lot. "And now..... Hydrogen....." :lol: 
That's what i meant when i gave a link and wrote that it is funny. I think you William should be glad too because young ones now get much more attention than we had. Yeah, they can now film themselves, throw video on Youtube and show themselves to everyone. I remember the price of the videocam in 1990-1995.It was high.It was Exotic to have a videocamera at home. And the Internet was 28Kbps and it took about 5 minutes to download the site like this. It was horrible. I didn't want to write this, but now i think you understand the meaning of this thread better now. And i am really sorry if i said something that sounded bad for you.Forgive.Really. Without any jokes.

Dmitry


----------



## peter i (May 23, 2008)

As a father of two, I just love it!

Especially his reaction to the bang: 
Shock, rising panic... Oh, no! remember I'm cool... no panic!, count the fingers.... put out the bloody flame!


----------



## blueduck (May 23, 2008)

Dimitry,

I think it is a great video, I remember the internet in 1995, it was non existant in my area of Idaho, I had Juno email in 1996, from my 14.4 modem and in 1997 I got internet access [eventually i became system administrator for that company for a couple years in 2002] video cameras are probably easy to come by for some folks, I still do not have one, to expensive for me right now, as I just spent 4 years fighting in the court against against organized crime [an international bank centered in India] I might have well been in prison cause no one wants very much to do with me now.

My memories of demonstrating things is great, not of bad experiences, shoot I won a few prizes for what i did as did a couple of my siblings, I was at one time known for good things across several states, recognized nationally for my accomplishments in highschool, and I got my confidence because of doing demonstrations like the video.

I am broke, not poor, I have little extra spending capital, and have knowledge of things far and wide, some maybe people would like to have, but are afraid to ask for...... my rebel side might rub off on them [or my poor spelling habits] I have an older computer, no cell phone, no digital tv, none of the things associated with being an over toyed person of the several states united, I have no credit cards either..... My small family lives paycheck to paycheck, hoping the landlord does not decide he has had enough of us [though the house is for sale and someone else might decide they want to live here]..... my family is not desititute, we just have no excess cash for anything not immeadiately needed to survive day to day. That said I still have enough tools to buld or repair most any house, or vehicle [to a degree if they are old enough] and I have a portable sawmil that was bought in 1986 when it was 10 years old then and no contracts for it to run yet this year..... 

No I did not laugh at the youngster in the video, but i see his enthusiastic approach as he works diligently away at showing the process and looks for support, recognition and praise off camera..... been there done that and my children will as well i spect if they desire to.... Or they might become rebels without a cause like their old man has.... and I am feeling older than i really am.... and my ids are 7.5, 6.2, and the youngest will be 4 on Sunday...... not quite old enough to let them do to many experiments of this nature on their own..... but close.

blueduck is one of the last of the free radicals, but not THE LAST, nor the most radical.

William
Idaho republik


----------

